# Our baby chicks&hellip;



## joleen0313 (Mar 6, 2013)

Our incubation was a failure. Too many variables to decide&#8230;. Picked these babies up. I'm thinking that guy is a rooster. The one passed out with a gangly neck, then vey alert from the flash.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

What a bummer about your incubation. =( I've never tried it myself so I give you many koodos for trying. Nice little chicks you brought home! What kind are they?


----------



## Pathfindersfarm (Sep 6, 2012)

I have found the PDF at this link to be very helpful in troubleshooting incubation problems, sorry to hear you had trouble! http://poultry.msstate.edu/pdf/extension/troubleshooting_incubation.pdf


----------

